# [SOLVED]Nie ma USB Suspend w konfigu kernela

## p1c2u

Witam. Chciałem zainstalować udisks zamiast devicekit-disks ale nie mogę znaleźć CONF_USB_SUSPEND w konfigu kernela. Z tego cowiem powinien nyć pod "Misc. USB options", ale go tam nie ma (znikł?).Bez tego nie pójdzie mi udisks. Jakieś pomysły? Z góry dzięki.

----------

## one_and_only

```
 

 │                                      │ Symbol: USB_SUSPEND [=n]                                         │                                       │

 │                                      │ Prompt: USB runtime power management (suspend/resume and wakeup) │                                       │

 │                                      │   Defined at drivers/usb/core/Kconfig:93                         │                                       │

 │                                      │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && PM_RUNTIME [=y]    │                                       │

 │                                      │   Location:                                                      │                                       │

 │                                      │     -> Device Drivers                                            │                                       │

 │                                      │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])                          │                                       │

 │                                      │         -> Support for Host-side USB (USB [=y])

```

Warto pamiętać, że klawisz '/' pozwala wyszukiwać, opcja, jak widać, nazywa się:

```
[ ]     USB runtime power management (suspend/resume and wakeup)       
```

Przynajmniej w jądrze 2.6.35-zen.

----------

## p1c2u

Jesteś bogiem, brakowalo mi PM_RUNTIME. Dzięki.

----------

